

Boycotting a company? - guelo
https://plus.google.com/112218872649456413744/posts/F7onoS5VHju

======
csense
I bought a Sony Playstation 3, which could run Linux with Sony's blessing.

Sony later decided not only to discontinue the Linux support in newer models,
but to retroactively disable the capability to run Linux on old-model consoles
in the wild with a software update that was included with, and required to
play, all disc games released after a certain date, and also required for
online play.

As a result of these decisions by Sony, I have not bought any Playstation 3
games, or any Sony product, since then. Sony and its developers have lost out
on hundreds of my dollars over the past few years. I will completely stay away
from Sony in the next console generation.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otheros](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otheros)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5886509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5886509)

------
Jach
I've been boycotting US-based Dairy Queen restaurants for the last 15 years
because my order got screwed up once.

------
plorkyeran
Boycotting the specific product (the new Nexus 7) and buying more open
alternatives seems like a much better plan (even if that still probably won't
achieve much).

~~~
voltagex_
The alternatives are Mediatek and Rockchip, and the community-at-large has an
odd definition if they're considered open.

~~~
yareally
Alternatively, purchase the original Nexus 7 that still has the factory images
and proprietary binaries posted for Android 4.3 and before. It still runs
great (current owner) and the differences between the new one and the previous
are not dramatic outside of the screen resolution.

------
taeric
So... was anyone surprised by the opinion expressed? Did you bother to see
where this was posted?

More relevantly, what is this in reaction to?

~~~
zachlatta
JBQ, the OP, decided to stop distributing AOSP builds because of the legal
troubles getting the proprietary binary blobs needed for builds. Many people
interpreted it as an action by Google against the open source community and
have proclaimed that they're going to boycott Google.

~~~
taeric
Ah! I didn't connect this to the AOSP stuff (I didn't follow names in that).
Thanks!

------
ianstallings
FYI, last names are useful.

~~~
ianstallings
Sorry I should be more polite. Fuck heads.

